# IPOD sound Quality sucks bad!!!



## dpslusser

In my car I have $500 Pioneer DEH-P9800bt head unit. Plus a $100 ipod interface. a 300 dollar set of front infinity components


Heres my problem. The ipod quailty SUCKS! I but a non-bunrt regualr CD (bought) and sound quailty is amazing. FM radio is the same way. Sound quailty is great. As soon a I switch it to Ipod. Sound quailty sucks. I get crackling in the speakers and everything.


Now, I thought it was the bit rate and such, of the music I have on there now. So I borrowed a CD from a friend. Tried it in my stereo, sounded great, ripped it at the highest bit rate. Sound quality still sucked.


After some research I found out that your computer secretly runs the sample rate at 44hz or something like that. Info found in this forum 

The forums also stated to use a program called Exact Audio Copy. So I downloaded it. But have not had the chance to try it.


I am not to worried about the file size per mb/min. I just need really good sound quality.


----------



## DavoMrMac

Make sure you are encoding into iTunes (and then onto your iPod) at a high bitrate, this might help.


----------



## dpslusser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavoMrMac* /forum/post/12223555
> 
> 
> Make sure you are encoding into iTunes (and then onto your iPod) at a high bitrate, this might help.



Ya, I tried the highest AAC and MP3 bit rate possible. I switched it to Lossless and each song jump from 3mb average per song to 40mb per song. I then changed it to WAV format and it increased to 50mb per song. with 1411kbps instead of the highest AAC or MP3 at 300kbps.

If that is what it takes for making the song have superior quality, then thats what im going to do. I can't have crappy bit rates of 300kbps or less. Plus at that bit rate, theres alot of background noise.


----------



## timmy1

The newer iPods don't sound great, but there's no reason you should hear crackling in your speakers. Sounds like a problem with the hardware and not the software. I'd start by trying a friend's iPod with your system, and if the problem is still there, exchange your iPod interface for a new one. Or try hooking your iPod into a demo system where you bought your deck. Just play around until you can find the component that the problem is originating in.


----------



## dpslusser

Ya, I no. Im in the process or that. I just thought id ask if anyone else ran into this problem of crappy audio


----------



## ccotenj

1) what does the ipod sound like through earbuds/headphones? i.e. do you get the same crackling sound?


2) did you try a different cable in the car?


this sure sounds like a bad cable to me... you might get one bad rip/encode that is nasty, but it would be highly unlikely that all of them would be bad...


----------



## moocher

I put a lower-end Pioneer head unit into my wife's car for her and use the aux in mini jack from her ipod headphone out. The sound is exceptional. I suspect your problem is with your $100 interface. Your head unit has an aux input on the back. I suggest you try plugging the ipod into that to see if the sound is better. If it is, then you know the problem is with your interface (which I presume is the Pioneer CD-iB100ii which Crutchfield lists for $50). Perhaps the interface is faulty or improperly installed. Check to see if there are any forums discussing the interface.


Mooch


----------



## moocher

Reviews on site below are universally positive about sound (not functionality), so something is wrong with your unit or installation.

http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-CD-IB1...5228205&sr=8-1 


Mooch


----------



## General Kenobi

If you aren't already you should be using a line-out on your iPod. Using the headphone out is just amplifing the crap that the internal headphone amp on your iPod produces.


If you really want CD quality sound from it in the car I would recommend ripping lossless and getting your iPod iModded







that will be about as close as you will get with an iPod.


----------



## like.no.other.

iPod doesn't really compete with other competitors sound quality. If you want sound quality,

go with Sony DAP. Think of iPod as a Bose of DAP.


----------



## dj9

I have the Pioneer DEH-P6800MP and the CD-iB100ii (iPod adapter). I installed both in July 2006, and the sound quality is great from the iPod.


Back then, the adapter price had just changed from $100 to $50, and I had to get my retailer to "price match" it because they hadn't updated their price yet.


Now, I do have other issues with the unit, but 99% of the time (when the unit actually turns on), the sound is great. While the interface is a bit cumbersome, it's better than concealing/unplugging the iPod every time I get in the car or leaving it in plain sight.


I don't know if it's actually true, but it's possible that the iPod outputs digital audio


----------



## dpslusser

Well, to all of you who suspected it to be a hardware failure were wrong. You have to remember I'm running 1300 dollars worth of higher end equipment. The 9800bt is still one of pioneers top head units. The infinity amp and components are still the best ones infinity ever made.

So, start with the simple things. Why would a CD sound superior, but not the ipod? Yes, it could be the interface, but instead of swapping it, try a different Ipod. Just like someone else suggested. It did the same thing. So, I ripped a original copy of a CD, using itunes Lossless format. At 40mb/per song average. and a 1500kbps. I loaded it to the ipod. And...Guess what....it sounds excellent.


So in conclusion, if your running excellent mids and highs (component system), and the sound sucks, check the media quailty.


----------



## ccotenj

if you are getting "crackling in your speakers" (re: your op), it's not because of the sampling rate....


no comment on your "higher end" system...


----------



## dpslusser

I wasn't talking about sample rate. I was talking about Bit rate


----------



## dpslusser

You can't tell me that a song 40mb/per song at 1400kbps bit rate will be just as good of quality as one a 4mb/per song at 300kbps bit rate. Running a rip at Apple Lossless turns that music into exact CD quality. It sure did make a difference in my car. Maybe I don't have to go that high in Bit rates. But for rite now, its solving my problem.


Is there any 3rd party software instead of itunes, to use with you ipod, to give you more flexability?


----------



## moocher

"Is there any 3rd party software instead of itunes, to use with you ipod, to give you more flexability?"


Yes.


Rockbox


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpslusser* /forum/post/12242534
> 
> 
> You can't tell me that a song 40mb/per song at 1400kbps bit rate will be just as good of quality as one a 4mb/per song at 300kbps bit rate. Running a rip at Apple Lossless turns that music into exact CD quality. It sure did make a difference in my car. Maybe I don't have to go that high in Bit rates. But for rite now, its solving my problem.
> 
> 
> Is there any 3rd party software instead of itunes, to use with you ipod, to give you more flexability?



actually, i'm more than willing to tell you that... given the level of ambient noise in a car... since very few people can distinguish between 192vbr aac and wav in a controlled environment (low ambient noise)...


yea, you can flash your ipod with rockbox... i tried it... really didn't do me much good, so i flashed back to apple firmware...


----------



## oztech

mine works fine for me all my favorite cd's ripped to i-tunes in lossless using a dock

connect to the truck stereo sounds the same as disk and better than fm but that dock

kit set me back 150.00 with the wiring harness.


----------



## diceburna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpslusser* /forum/post/12214673
> 
> 
> In my car I have $500 Pioneer DEH-P9800bt head unit. Plus a $100 ipod interface. a 300 dollar set of front infinity components
> 
> 
> Heres my problem. The ipod quailty SUCKS! I but a non-bunrt regualr CD (bought) and sound quailty is amazing. FM radio is the same way. Sound quailty is great. As soon a I switch it to Ipod. Sound quailty sucks. I get crackling in the speakers and everything.
> 
> 
> Now, I thought it was the bit rate and such, of the music I have on there now. So I borrowed a CD from a friend. Tried it in my stereo, sounded great, ripped it at the highest bit rate. Sound quality still sucked.
> 
> 
> After some research I found out that your computer secretly runs the sample rate at 44hz or something like that. Info found in this forum
> 
> The forums also stated to use a program called Exact Audio Copy. So I downloaded it. But have not had the chance to try it.
> 
> 
> I am not to worried about the file size per mb/min. I just need really good sound quality.



In my opinion iPod SQ is not all that great to begin with and for a sec I was going to say that you needed an amp but I see that later on in the post you've mentioned that you've bought one already. But either case you're headed in the right direction by ripping all your Cd's to a lossless format now. Unfortunately







with higher end systems the flaws in compressed music files like mp3s are more prominent. Also we can't forget that some Cd's are poorly produced.


I'm going to eventually get the head unit you've got but I'm going to use a Samsung YP-P2 DAP w/ it. I love my iPod and even wanted to upgrade to iPod touch but the lack of built-in stereo bt is killing me.


----------



## videohot

Rockbox has incredible equalization options and running out of the line-out on the ipod will give you substantially better than stock sound. Flac, fully lossless is a good option with Rockbox.


Ipod's are a fashion item IMO. The best audio so far though seems to be the G6 Classic unit.


My vote goes to the discontinued (but best quality units for audio) H1X0 series players from iRiver. Optical in/out, excellent DAC, etc etc. It also has a real remote! Higher learning curve yet big payoff in quality.


Whenever Head-fi.org gets back up look there for tons of info.


----------



## rcs476

I have a DEH880PRS pioneer with the ipod dock. From what I remember, the settings for each source is independent from one another. Meaning, if you made adjustments on the EQ for the CD source to get it to sound right, you will need to do the same for the ipod's settings on the Pioneer.


----------



## EnterDaMatrix

I thought the sound quality on my ipod was decent with line-out.


----------



## krabapple

It is. Bench tests have shown that the ipod is entirely respectable as a DAC.

http://www.stereophile.com/mediaservers/934/ 



The main concern is to match the line output to the headphone/downstream gear sensitivity. Not all combinations 'work'....bass will be weak when the ipod is driving low-impedence headphones.


But the OP's problems sound deeper than that.


----------



## diceburna

dpslusser, OMG







I think you would love this I was just in a Car Audio SQ forum and I mean this device by Alpine is truely amazing. Plus it use the Audessy EQ calibration software thats in the top of the line Home AVRs.

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Produ...PXEH650&tp=119


----------



## diceburna

Slighty better product depending on what you want... http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Produ...3SIXTY2&tp=119


----------



## dpslusser

You no what, i have heard of these for Home entertainment, but I never did for Car A/V. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## dpslusser

Have you used Rockbox Firmware with an Ipod interface of any kind? Not just using Line-Out. Im worried that if I use Rockbox, does it still allow use of an interface, which plugs into the dock connector.


----------



## reincarnate

The nice pastels are for women.









For better sound quality upgrade to the Cowon I7.

I've got the I7 16GB coming today for $239 from zipzoomfly.

All my CDs have been ripped to the FLAC lossless format.

Only Cowon plays this format back natively.

Why accept less?


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reincarnate* /forum/post/12349529
> 
> 
> The nice pastels are for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For better sound quality upgrade to the Cowon I7.
> 
> I've got the I7 16GB coming today for $239 from zipzoomfly.
> 
> All my CDs have been ripped to the FLAC lossless format.
> 
> Only Cowon plays this format back natively.
> 
> Why accept less?



Two words: 160 GB. Why accept less indeed?


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krabapple* /forum/post/12321874
> 
> 
> It is. Bench tests have shown that the ipod is entirely respectable as a DAC.
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/mediaservers/934/
> 
> 
> 
> The main concern is to match the line output to the headphone/downstream gear sensitivity. Not all combinations 'work'....bass will be weak when the ipod is driving low-impedence headphones.
> 
> 
> But the OP's problems sound deeper than that.



that test was done more than 4 years ago. aren't there any newer tests with recent ipods? i'd have to think that the audio quality has only improved...


----------



## krabapple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talbain* /forum/post/12369517
> 
> 
> that test was done more than 4 years ago. aren't there any newer tests with recent ipods?




YEs, on this very forum. Look up posts by 'yuriv' with the word 'ipod' in them.


----------



## merrymaid520

Just a question for you more seasoned ipod & other portable media users. When using the line out(dock connector) from the ipod into other amps such as my cars aux. input or my home stereo, how does the ipod sound compared to other portable media players? I know using the dock connection versus the headphone amp connection is a big step up in sound quality but how does it compare to other players. Oh, I am also utilizing lossless compression on my newer music that I have bought.


Thanks everyone,


Brandon


----------



## dpslusser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merrymaid520* /forum/post/12389144
> 
> 
> Just a question for you more seasoned ipod & other portable media users. When using the line out(dock connector) from the ipod into other amps such as my cars aux. input or my home stereo, how does the ipod sound compared to other portable media players? I know using the dock connection versus the headphone amp connection is a big step up in sound quality but how does it compare to other players. Oh, I am also utilizing lossless compression on my newer music that I have bought.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> 
> 
> Brandon



What what I have experimented with since my OP. Its superior when using the Dock Connector. But I guess the dock connector you have to run Aux in to something has Red/White Phono plugs? I talked to a DJ that uses two 160GB ipods with lossless format. Runs it in Aux out of the Dock Connector. He loves it.


----------



## merrymaid520

Yes I do use a cable with the dock connection on one end to a red/white rca on the other end. For the car, its a dock connection into a 3.5mm headphone jack cable. Do you feel the Ipod holds its own in this regard versus other players?


Thanls for your help,


Looking for christmas ideas I guess.


Brandon


----------



## dpslusser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merrymaid520* /forum/post/12393098
> 
> 
> Yes I do use a cable with the dock connection on one end to a red/white rca on the other end. For the car, its a dock connection into a 3.5mm headphone jack cable. Do you feel the Ipod holds its own in this regard versus other players?
> 
> 
> Thanls for your help,
> 
> 
> Looking for christmas ideas I guess.
> 
> 
> Brandon



What type of sound system do you have? If your using a stock (factory) sound sytem. Then yes, it does fine. But unless your running aftermarket speakers amplifier headunit, then your gunna need to use lossless format when every you rip music to your ipod


----------



## merrymaid520

My wifes car is a lexus IS250 & I have a aftermarket alpine system in my 4runner. So far I have been impressed with the 5G Ipod hooked it to either the car or home stereo. After reading some views in this thread I thought maybe the Ipod was a bad choice.


Brandon


----------



## dpslusser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merrymaid520* /forum/post/12398025
> 
> 
> My wifes car is a lexus IS250 & I have a aftermarket alpine system in my 4runner. So far I have been impressed with the 5G Ipod hooked it to either the car or home stereo. After reading some views in this thread I thought maybe the Ipod was a bad choice.
> 
> 
> Brandon



No, that wasn't the problem in this forum. THe problem in this forum was bad quality music ripped into the Ipod. Im the one that had the problem (Im the OP). I have a full set of components with excellent highs, and the vocals of the low bit rate music sucked! They were crackle n' and stuff. I bumped the bit rate from 200kbps up to 1140kbps and now it sounds EXCELLENT. Theres really nothing better (as in mp3 wise). It all depends on the quality the sound is ripped at. I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep with what you have.


----------



## merrymaid520

I guess I was reading too far into things. I had been reading different articles & etc just trying to determine how the ipods stacked up against other portable players(excluding ripping quality in the equation) by using the dock connection to home stereo & my cars.


Thanks again,

Brandon


----------



## krabapple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpslusser* /forum/post/12398301
> 
> 
> No, that wasn't the problem in this forum. THe problem in this forum was bad quality music ripped into the Ipod. Im the one that had the problem (Im the OP). I have a full set of components with excellent highs, and the vocals of the low bit rate music sucked! They were crackle n' and stuff. I bumped the bit rate from 200kbps up to 1140kbps and now it sounds EXCELLENT. Theres really nothing better (as in mp3 wise). It all depends on the quality the sound is ripped at. I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep with what you have.



There's no reason a 200kbps lossy compressed file has to sound as bad as you report. In fact if you do it right -- e.g. LAME encoder -- 192 kbps VBR would probably be indistinguishable from .wav to you. "1140 kbps ' is a .wav file.

You could get an EXACT playback reproduction of that, by using ALAC -- Apple's Lossless codec -- at maybe half the file size.


Something is clearly _wrong_ with your ripping/lossy encoding/playback signal chain.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krabapple* /forum/post/12407547
> 
> 
> There's no reason a 200kbps lossy compressed file has to sound as bad as you report. In fact if you do it right -- e.g. LAME encoder -- 192 kbps VBR would probably be indistinguishable from .wav to you. "1140 kbps ' is a .wav file.
> 
> You could get an EXACT playback reproduction of that, by using ALAC -- Apple's Lossless codec -- at maybe half the file size.
> 
> 
> Something is clearly _wrong_ with your ripping/lossy encoding/playback signal chain.



yup. that was pointed out before.


but he's happy now, so i guess that's all that matters...


----------



## dpslusser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krabapple* /forum/post/12407547
> 
> 
> There's no reason a 200kbps lossy compressed file has to sound as bad as you report. In fact if you do it right -- e.g. LAME encoder -- 192 kbps VBR would probably be indistinguishable from .wav to you. "1140 kbps ' is a .wav file.
> 
> You could get an EXACT playback reproduction of that, by using ALAC -- Apple's Lossless codec -- at maybe half the file size.
> 
> 
> Something is clearly _wrong_ with your ripping/lossy encoding/playback signal chain.



Then I guess theres a problem with itunes. Becasue thats what im using. Ive tried the exact same CD on ever setting (AAC, AIFF, MP3, Apple Lossless, WAV) and the only one, that I can rememebr that worked, was the WAV. I can't rememebr if the Apple Lossless worked or not.


----------



## qsoundrich

Yeah line-out to an external amp should sound fine from an Ipod. I've found it to be approximately equal to CD and superior to Satellite or FM on a very modest system. 192kbps should sound like a CD in a noisy environment like a car.


----------



## virus

First off, I wouldn't call your car audio equipment high end. Mediocre is more like it. I have significantly more money in my car audio than $1300 and ripping at 320 is completely acceptable. I hear no crackling on my Q-Line MB Quart's. Of course lossless is nothing short of phenominal.


----------

